# SW-48 Service/Shop manual



## meanjean

Hey all! Very new to this site. Picked up my machine today! Pretty excited to see the snow fly!!!! Oh boy. I am looking for a service manual for a Bombardier SW-48. My machine is of early eighties ('84). Ford straight 6, F-40 transmission. I would be glad to pay for copying + postage. Thanks!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

as i and others found out the hard way rule #1 we need pictures, by the congrat's on your new purchace it's addicting.


----------



## meanjean

Hmmmm. I will see what I can do! How about tomorrow? _*LOL!*_


----------



## aulen2002

No manuals until we see photos 

I've got some older operators manuals (not the ford engine) for J5/SW  if you don't find the right one.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i tried to warn him i got my scolding after the first post to however i think it was Big Al that told me he would rather look at pics than read i wonder what other publications he reads


----------



## meanjean

Well, no more big scoldings!!!! Here's a picture of my machine that, oh yes, my daughter helped me to load.....


----------



## snow dog

your daughter drove it onto the trailer ? I am impressed. Very nice cat


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

nice looking little snowplow looks to be in pretty good condition you should get lots of hours of fun out of it. i understand you must like to break child labor laws when my oldest daughter was 5 i had her drive a bucket loader to help me set a lincon welder on a trailer than told her to park it it's great when kids get to do that kind of stuff. does your rig have hydrostatic drive or does it have a transmission i remember one we had in anchoage had a perkins diesel with hydrostatic drive.


----------



## meanjean

Unfortunately, it is mechanical not hydrostatic. I would have preferred a hydro, but can't always get what you want. In any event, what I am looking for is a service or shop manual. Does anyone know what I should use to replace the fluid in the front drive system? THAT IS THE QUESTION!!!!!!! Any input would greatly be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## meanjean

BUT! I must ad, that I would have jumped at a chance to buy a diesel! But oh well, the Ford 6 cyl. runs great, but a little rich, presently. Needs mostly cosmetics, but it is a nice machine! Thanks for the compliments guys. Really need feedback on fluids for the front drive though AND a manual, if possible. Later y'all.


----------



## snow dog

PM Benz9 he is rebuilding one just like yours. Check out his thread under snowcat restoration


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

meanjean said:


> BUT! I must ad, that I would have jumped at a chance to buy a diesel! But oh well, the Ford 6 cyl. runs great, but a little rich, presently. Needs mostly cosmetics, but it is a nice machine! Thanks for the compliments guys. Really need feedback on fluids for the front drive though AND a manual, if possible. Later y'all.


 most of the guys are using a to-4  type of oil in the diffs to ger the best preformance out of the steering bands


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

as for your rich condition i can walk you through a systematc diagnoses and repair if you need the help ford sixes are some of the best little motors they rate right up there with the amc sixes and the 225 chrysler  for longevity and smooth running


----------



## meanjean

Hey dds! Thanks for the replies. Can you tell me what is a to-4 oil? I am not sure what to  buy! Many farmers in my area use a RO/Hydraulic oil in their diffs of their tractors that serves both as gear oil and hydraulic oil. Is that what to-4 oil is? Let me know. Thanks again.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

t0-4 is a cat spec oil several other guys have orefered brands


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

John Deere Hy-Gaurd works very well too and is(or was) not as expensive as the Caterpillar brand.  Does your SW use the differential fluid to run the aux hydraulics too?


----------



## meanjean

Well, I don't know. I have just started working on the machine. The hyd. fluid seems to be similar to transmission oil: red. That is why I signed up with this site as to be able to locate a service/shop manual for the machine. But I may tear into the machine a bit this weekend to find out more on the how's and what's of the machine. Your input is very practical indeed. Let me know about a manual.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I don't have that model manual, sorry, but I have heard of ATF being used also so that could explain the red color. Have you tried contacting Prinoth about a manual? They are the "New" owners of the Bombardier utility vehicle division.                                
www.prinoth-utilityvehicles.com/


----------



## meanjean

I can give them a try. Great reference. The ATF could be a substitute for colder weather since it seems to be thinner than regular hyd. oil. Anyway, I will try Prinoth and let you know if anything "gels" with the inquiry. Later!


----------



## JimVT

JD sell two types  of hydro oil. 
a regular -13 to 122F and low viscosity -40 to 86F
I have run them both in my bombi.


----------



## benz9

MeanJean,
For your manual, I also have the earlier J5/SW-48 1970s parts/service manual in pdf but for the real manual, you can get it for about 10$ from the Bombardier museum.  Here is the link: 
http://www.fjab.qc.ca/en/content/jab/jab.htm
Just search the site, there is a form to fill out and then cha-ching!
If that don't work, there's always boggie's place:
http://www.mn-outdoors.com/

From what I've heard, your diff and mine are pretty much the same, so TDH (transmission, differential and hydraulic) fluid is a good price solution.  T0-4 is around 120$ for a pail, TDH is about a third of that.
Great looking machine, hope it brings you as much fun as mine has for me.
benz


----------



## meanjean

I purchased some "tractor oil" for about $45/gal. pail. Best suited for final gears, steering bands and hyd. oil. We will have to see, in the long run, how it fairs out. Donno what it should be or should do with that oil in the drive, but so far, seems to do what it is supposed to do!!!!


----------



## meanjean

Hey! Didn't see your reply??? The general manager from Minnesota Outdoor Sports returned my inquiry with a cost and part number for the manual, which I will order probably tomorrow. Seems to be a well run outfit. Anyway, really like my machine. Next is paint and some interior work. I will also be installing a small double wide seat that I pulled out of an Isuzu Amigo truck/SUV, and take out the solo seat of the SW-48 as to be able to ride with one of my kids, or even my wife, if she dares!!!! Maybe a joy stick for the hyd. controls? Who knows? But for now, just taking care of the basics. Thanks for your help!!!! I will update my avatar once the work progresses.


----------



## 300 H and H

Be sure to get the "red" ATF out of you final drive/differential. It is hard to tell how many ring and pinion sets were/are being slowly ruined with this too light of oil in the gear box. Been there done that on a Ski dozer....Some one some where had a bad idea.....

Regards, Kirk


----------



## meanjean

Actually the red stuff is in the tank for the hydraulics that operate the plow only. I replaced the drive oil with what they call around here "tractor oil" suitable for hydraulic gear drives, band steering, etc. About $45 a 5 gal. pail. The only quirk that I see with the hyd. system is a single sheave pulley running the pump, and it is not very wide of a belt either. The pump's belt squeals a bit when I call for hyd. fluid to raise the plow, so I am probably going to replace it with a new one.


----------



## benz9

Hmmm, MeanJean, my pump is direct on the engine crankshaft.  I have a 4Ton winch on the back and when it forces, the engine feels it a bit, but never for plow operations.  I am not familiar with the pump set up in the SW-48 with a Ford engine, so I can't really help you there, but there must be an easy way to fix that.  A picture would be nice.  I'm heading out to take one of mine (pump).  Good luck.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

meanjean said:


> Actually the red stuff is in the tank for the hydraulics that operate the plow only. I replaced the drive oil with what they call around here "tractor oil" suitable for hydraulic gear drives, band steering, etc. About $45 a 5 gal. pail. The only quirk that I see with the hyd. system is a single sheave pulley running the pump, and it is not very wide of a belt either. The pump's belt squeals a bit when I call for hyd. fluid to raise the plow, so I am probably going to replace it with a new one.


check the angle on your belt shivs a lot of your hydraulic pumps use whats called a fractional drive belt wich is a different angle than an automotive v-belt.


----------



## 125a

> The only quirk that I see with the hyd. system is a single sheave pulley running the pump, and it is not very wide of a belt either. The pump's belt squeals a bit when I call for hyd. fluid to raise the plow, so I am probably going to replace it with a new one.


Some units had a direct drive, others had a belt drive. Some may even have both?

The single sheave pump, which amounts to a common power steering pump, is more than up to the task of running the blade.  The control valve pressure relief makes a distinctive 'squealing' sound when it unloads.  If, after you replace and properly tension the belt, the sound persists under load, this may be what you are hearing.

My machine is a bit older than yours though, so I may be typing nonsense.


----------



## meanjean

You guys are very helpful! I did put a little more tension on the pump, and I did agree that the V belt is all together different that normal automotive belts, so I will most likely buy a new one before the snow flies! One thing that I find interesting: when the engine is idling, there is barely any squealing, but one I rev up  the engine, that is when the noise is heard. Most likely the culprit is where the oil has not reached operating temperature. 

But, I did locate a rare find for my machine: a complete running chassis for the exact same year as mine! Complete with drive cogs, all wheels, tracks, front drive clutches which I am told are new, etc. All that is missing is the cap, engine and tranny! Done deal as far as I am concerned. I will be picking it up next week! Cool!


----------



## RhodeHazard

I just bought a 1968 Bombardier SW48 and am looking for a service and or parts manual. I am also looking for a good parts source as I need to work on the ignition.


----------



## meanjean

I have a pretty good source for parts; they are:

Cyncon Equipment Inc.
7494 W. Henrietta Road
Rush, NY, 14543
Tel: 1.800.429.6266
http://www.cyncon.com/

or these guys have most everything you may need:

Minnesota Outdoors
Address 12377 county road 2 
Brainerd, Mn. 56401
Phone: 218-828-7876
http://www.mn-outdoors.com/index.html

Good luck!


----------



## RhodeHazard

Thank you, I will give them a shot.


----------



## RhodeHazard

Here is an older image... she sat for a few years before I was able to buy her back.


----------

